# Freezing mouse



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm running XP and recently, my mouse will freeze on screen and stay there no matter what I do. Then I have to reboot to get it going again. I scanned for problems with Macafee and AVG and they found nothing. I' don't know what else to even look at.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

You say you have Avg and Mcafee..NEVER use two antivirus tools!! Pointers usually freeze when there are two or more antivirus programs installed. (It doesn't even have to be several antivirus programs, it could be bunches of programs running at one time on your machine.) Iwould uninstall Mcafee and keep AVG. AVG uses very little system resources. After uninstalling Mcafee, you mouse should unfreeze. Also, how much ram do you have? Using very little ram can cause a glitchy mouse. Right click on 'my computer' and choose 'properties', down at the bottom tell us how much ram you have.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Also, a glitchy mouse isn't because of a virus or spyware....It is just a result of low system resources.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

My guess would be a communication problem, either an IRQ or memory conflict. It could also be a bad mouse. You didn't say if you have a PS2 or USB mouse. I would be curious to know.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

512 mb RAM
The mouse has a wire.
I only had Macafee, it came with the Dell. I never have liked it at all. After I scanned with it, I DLed AVG, which I have used on past computers, and had it scan. Now I will gladly delete Macafee. 

Last week I DLed a CD burner program. Several days later, this mouse problem showed up. I uninstalled that program, just because I had nobody else handy to blame.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> The mouse has a wire.


Can you describe the plug? Is it round or flat?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the cd program and the mouse may have shared dll files and something may have disappeared when you uninstalled the cd program. maybe you should try reinstalling the mouse driver from the hardware manager.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Flat plug.

So far, after deleting Macafee and the burner program, it has worked. But sometimes it goes an hour or two without trouble.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> Flat plug.
> 
> So far, after deleting Macafee and the burner program, it has worked. But sometimes it goes an hour or two without trouble.


You have a USB mouse. Sometimes those are flaky, depening on which other USB devices you have active. How long have you had it?

If you still have the box it came in there might be an adapter that goes to a round plug, or perhaps there is already an adapter on the end of the cord that converts from a round plug to the flat one. You are better off switching to the round plug. You'll find it right next to your keyboard plug.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Ed Norman said:


> Flat plug.
> 
> So far, after deleting Macafee and the burner program, it has worked. But sometimes it goes an hour or two without trouble.


See, I was partly right about Mcafee!  lol.
Have you scanned your registry for errors lately?
Have you cleaned your mouse lately?
You ram is plenty enough.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

The mouse came with the new computer about 1.5 years ago. It is clean inside. 

I defrag often enough. How do I scan the registry for errors?

We tried an optical mouse once, but the computer is on the floor and off to the side and in front of the mouse pad. Seems they couldn't see each other well enough to communicate. There is a round hole for a mouse, if we do get one. 

I already don't miss Macafee.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

All these mouse problems people seem to having lately is why I really like Wireless and optical mice and keyboards. I have had no problems with either only putting a batteries now and then, which is no big deal. As wireless then you can even take the keyboard place it in your lap while sitting away from the computer and still compose an E Mail and things.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Whoops. It locked up again.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> Whoops. It locked up again.


Get a PS2 mouse. You'll find one for $5.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=OP-03-PS2&cat=MOU There's a brand new ps/2 optical mouse for $3.99.....can't beat a deal better than that.


----------

